# was ist das denn???



## katja (11. Sep. 2008)

guten morgen!

die letzten paar tage wollte ich schon immer ein foto von einem "eigelege" an der unterseite eines blattes machen und euch fragen, was das wird.....
mal batterien leer, mal verpennt, usw.....  

heute morgen nun sind die "kleinen" geschlüpft und haben wohl nen mächtigen appetit :shock 

was sind das für welche bzw. was wollen die mal werden?

sind es schädlinge, die mir in kürze die ganze pflanze abfressen oder vielleicht sogar was nützliches?

also blatt samt bewohner ab in die biotonne oder sich freuen und dranlassen?


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

hi
 
nachdem was bei euch so los ist....
werden das wohl __ wespen-babys sein.


----------



## katja (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*



wenn, dann __ hornissen!

aber die sehn "etwas" anders aus


----------



## Kolja (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

Hallo Katja,

vielleicht so etwas ähnliches wie dieses. 
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal mit der Lupe ein bisschen näher gehen und nachgucken ob sie "raupig" aussehen.


----------



## Christine (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

Hi Katja,

schwer zu erkennen - aber Jürgen könnte mit "__ Wespen" gar nicht so verkehrt liegen - und zwar mit Blattwespen.


----------



## katja (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

hallo ihrs!

sie sehen rein von der krümmung, die sie einnehmen können schon nach raupe aus, aber ne lupe mit so ner starken vergrößerung besitze ich nicht 

die würmlis sind schon seeehr winzig.

also wenns so ne blattwespenart ist, dann besser entfernen?


----------



## Dr.J (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

@Katja,

also wenn ich so sehe, was da alles in deinem Garten rumkriecht. *brrrrr* *schüttel*


----------



## Clovere (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

von Insekten aller Art über Katzen bis hin zu Mardern. Bis auf die Katzen ist das auch Ok so


----------



## katja (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> @Katja, also wenn ich so sehe, was da alles in deinem Garten rumkriecht. *brrrrr* *schüttel*



 da hast du recht!
und du hättest mal den an anderer stelle bereits erwähnten besuch sehen sollen, als der im garten rumgekrochen ist....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







:shock


----------



## Dr.J (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: was ist das denn???*

@Katja

meinst du die vielen __ Nacktschnecken?????


----------

